# Look at this!!!!!!



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Who is this little munchkin????


Could it possibly be Ava?! :w00t:
View attachment 88737


View attachment 88738


View attachment 88739



She's a little mouse now!!! There's nothing to that little body!!! :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

she looks beautiful !!!!! i love it !!!! !


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG I love it! She looks adorable...and my goodness she is a teeeeeny tiny little thing!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ava looks precious!! How easy is this going to be Pat!!! Just blow dry the ears and your good to go~~~She has such an innocent face.....Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh Pat:w00t: I love it:wub: Ava looks sooooooo itty bitty:wub: she's going to love her haircut and so will you


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I really love it!. She looks so cute :wub: How brave of you, :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

omg! she must be tiny now!!
so cute!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Pat, I love it!! Ava looks adorable and I absolutely love that last picture. :wub: 
She's just way too cute!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

What a little cutie pie!!!!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Adorable x


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Awe!! I love it!! :wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Pat, she is so darn cute!!!! That cut will make like so much easier.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You know Pat - since you said "Who is this munchkin?" we can't be sure it's Ava. So maybe you better drop that little munchkin at my house and I'll make sure. It should only take me a month or two or three...

:wub::wub: I just love Ava's haircut. If that third photo down isn't one of the cutest shots I've ever seen then I don't know. She looks so sweet and beautiful. Who needs a topknot? Just perfect. I love it!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I can't stop looking at AVA!! I esp. love the last photo...can't wait to see more of her in her new 'do. it's amazing how different less facial hair can make our fluffs look, but Ava looks fab in any 'do.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I had to go back and take a second look, Pat she is just adorable that last picture is just to precious :wub: , hummm maybe you should should get Miss Abbey's hair cut like that also, less grooming


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

she is beautiful, she can wear her hair anyway she wants and still looks fantastic.
What a Doll!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww Pat, she looks precious.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's a little cutie patooty in that "mouse" cut. I loved it when I gave Toy that cut. Does she act any differently? Is she barking Frrrrrrrreeeedommmm! (from grooming)?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

TOTAL MAKEOVER!!!!!!! Ava looks great. I bet you are gonna love grooming day now...it'll be so quick and easy! Gosh...her face looks sooo sweet Pat!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

How itty, bitty! Cuteness personified!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

She looks adorable! And soooo easy to maintain!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

The 3rd picture down Ava is to cute for words:wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

She's got her summer 'doo! Ava is precious and so little bitty-I think she is smaller than my Lily who has to work hard to keep her 4 pounds. I love the cut. You cut Ava like I cut mine. I like the short hair on the body and long hair on the ears and tail. Cool. Wish I could kiss her wittle head:wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

:biggrin:Little Ava is still as cute as ever,no matter what do she has!!


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

Hehe she is just to cute! How can you not want to cuddle up with her!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks! I am in love with this little beauty!!! She's so tiny!!! At the moment she weighs 2.8 lbs and is all spitfire!!! And now she looks like a stuffed toy.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh how cute...even my DH went aaahhh..she sure
is a tiny thing.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- isn't she just the CUTEST thing ever!! And you had her top know cut off. I love, love, love that little girl. She's just too precious!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Pat, she is another of those wee- ones that just looks too perfectly adorable that she almost doesn't look 'real" :wub: .. I just want to reach into the screen and grab her!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

She's like a mini-Archie!! lol! Ava is just a pretty little thing!!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Pat I just love the short hair cuts...easier to give kisses to them on their cheeks with short hair! :wub: BUT 2.8# :w00t: that is so so tiny...no wonder you have to be careful with her.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my stars you actually did it! Now that is what I call a change. Love her new look. And I'm betting Ava is loving it too.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, that cut is perfect for Ava,she looks super cute. Do you miss the topknot at all? Bet Ava doesn't miss it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

iheartbisou said:


> She's like a mini-Archie!! lol! Ava is just a pretty little thing!!!


Andrea, I think you're right. They both have such cute faces (in my opinion :blush. They're personalities are similiar also. I love maltese!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Who is this little munchkin????
> 
> 
> Could it possibly be Ava?! :w00t:
> ...


Pat, she reminds me of Feather!!! WE call her "Squirrel" or "Bug" LOL
TOOOO cute!!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Adorable :wub:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I LOVE this cut on Ava! :wub:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

She looks absolutely super-duper adorable! She looks gorgeous with any coat, but I really like the short hair on her.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh! What a little pipsqueak she is now!  I think she's adorable!


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

the new cut suits her well! she's very adorable


----------

